# Is there such a thing as durable fence paint?



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi

Anyone know of a fence paint that comes in rich or red cedar and lasts? Currently using Ronseal fence plus and can't get it to last 6 months never mind 5 years. 

Thanks

Andy


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I've used this before with good results.
https://www.blackfriar.co.uk/product/exterior-wood-protector-gold-star/

It's white spirit based so you do need to sheet up and wear gloves. Also be aware that it will penetrate through to the other side when you paint over a knot. It lasts well. Years, not months. That said, I don't paint mine anymore, I just leave them alone until they fail then replace.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

We used Cuprinol on ours about 4/5 years ago. It’s a big fence, at 1.8m tall x ~30m, and now it’s faded but to be fair hasn’t flaked or anything ‘defective’. I’d say fading is to be expected. Only bit that lets it down is every few years there’s a build-up of green mildew/very fine moss type vegetation/coating. Don’t know what it is exactly, but it’s not helped on that face by our damp weather and it not getting the sun on it to dry out. Having said that, a 2.5l bottle of Patio Magic sorts it very quickly. 30mins to apply by pump sprayer, leave it 24hrs, then rinse off and it’s sorted for another couple of years. We’re going to put a fresh coat on it this summer, when the house gets painted, so we’ll be using Cuprinol on it again, come the time. I’m sorry but I don’t know off-hand if it’s a ‘basic’ Cuprinol or if it’s a particular ‘tech’ it’s labelled, I’d need to check that for you tomorrow.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Cuprinol ducksback is excellent and long lasting, B&M are usually a great place to buy this in 5ltrs for reasonable price.

https://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/cuprinol-5-year-ducksback-rich-cedar-5l-313968

Quick spray over with Bac50 normally removes winter green algae to refresh the paint again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Ducksback is on ours, about 15 panels. Was put on at start of Covid(wife on furlough, so kept her busy:lol
We're on Welsh hillside so gets some ferocious weather and still looks fine now.


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

Another one for Cuprinol Duckback, but it is the preparation which a usual is the key. I had the 'green algae' which i removed with sanding obviously time consuming and then 2 coats. Been a couple of years now but seems to be holding up.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

B&Q will mix you fence paint any colour you want, it’s very durable not the cheapest but lasts. 
Name escapes me.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I think everything for treating fences is not as good today, nor as durable, as it is all water based. Come what may, you cannot get a decent protection period out of using water based products.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Anything non water based ... Saddolin or Barretine. Anything else is glorified poster paint


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Look for alkyd acrylic wood stain / preservative. It is a combination of oil and water based ingredients.


----------



## Zurdo666 (May 25, 2018)

This is excellent. Proper solvent based and loads of colours. I just got the clear version for my shed and it's lasted over 3 years so far...
https://www.wood-finishes-direct.com/product/barrettine-premier-wood-protective-treatment


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Zurdo666 said:


> This is excellent. Proper solvent based and loads of colours. I just got the clear version for my shed and it's lasted over 3 years so far...
> https://www.wood-finishes-direct.com/product/barrettine-premier-wood-protective-treatment


Yep, used this too, last ages :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

sharrkey said:


> Cuprinol ducksback is excellent and long lasting, B&M are usually a great place to buy this in 5ltrs for reasonable price.
> 
> Cuprinol 5 Year Ducksback Rich Cedar 5L
> 
> ...


How much BAC50 do you add per litre? It's strong stuff, so just wondering. 
Cheers. 
Cooks


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Do different colours fade faster? I sprayed the Orange coloured fencelife stuff from B&Q on a few panels about 3 years ago and still looks similar to the another 3 panels I sprayed earlier in the year.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I was speaking to a guy last night, and he mixes fence life with old engine oil. Not entirely sure what that would look like, bit it'd definitely preserve the fence. I have some fence life here, so I might just try it. 

Cooks


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Cookies said:


> I was speaking to a guy last night, and he mixes fence life with old engine oil. Not entirely sure what that would look like, bit it'd definitely preserve the fence. I have some fence life here, so I might just try it.
> 
> Cooks


If Fence Life is the one I think it is then that's water-based. I have heard of folk using old oil for panels for years with success but I can't see how that would mix with a water-based stain.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

GeeWhizRS said:


> If Fence Life is the one I think it is then that's water-based. I have heard of folk using old oil for panels for years with success but I can't see how that would mix with a water-based stain.


Totally agree, but that's what he told me last night, so I'll maybe give it a try to see how it works out.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah it's water based as I have to put a bit extra water in with it so it will spray through my HVLP sprayer.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

For less decorative purpose ... my old shed at the top of the garden, i use 50 /50 mix of used engine oil and diesel. 2 coats applied with a wide brush last about three years. rain water just beads off. 
the downside is it smells a bit (obviously) but this wears off after a while and as the shed is at the top of the garden odor doesn't bother you unless you are right up by the shed. Probably not the most environmentally friendly solution but at least you are recycling 

Closer to the house I use Cuprinol Ducksback which is almost as good as my home-brewed preserve but in light of recent fuel prices perhaps more cost effective


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I avoid fence paint and use a creosote substitute called Creocoat, it's basically oil and diesel, and the closes a consumer can get to creosote

It soaks into the wood rather than sitting on top.









Bartoline Creocote Dark Brown 4L


Bartoline Creocote Dark Brown 4L, available to buy online now from Sam Turner & Sons | A highly effective oil-based wood treatment. Provides excellent surface water repellence and restricts weather damage. Available in 4L & 20L. Also available in Light Brown.




www.sam-turner.co.uk


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

\Rian said:


> I avoid fence paint and use a creosote substitute called Creocoat, it's basically oil and diesel, and the closes a consumer can get to creosote
> 
> It soaks into the wood rather than sitting on top.
> 
> ...


I use that on my fence and shed too. Survives well against the worst scottish weather but does fade in sunlight after a year or two. But it is easy to apply - old wood soaks it up like it’s a sponge, but it penetrates very well and definitely helps protect against water damage. I buy 20l containers when I need it and apply very generously, especially on the end grain of fence and gate posts.


----------

